# How to move Piranha When moving the Tank?



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Well soon enough I am gonna have to move my 125G into my bedroom which is in the other room. How will I go about doing this with keeping the Piranha's fine?

I was thinking. Filling a couple big buckets up and placing two or three in each bucket with the TANK water in it. Then I will completely empty the rest of the tank water into another few buckets or a garbage can. The gravel in with the water also Plus the heater to keep it warm. I have Eheim Filters 2215 and a 2217 I will keep these off the whole time? Since they will already still have water in them.(I wont clean them because of Bacteria) I will then move the tank as fast as possible to the location and poor the water back in from the garbage can.. Then add the filters get them up and running same with the heater.. By this time it should be 1 hour - 11/2 Should I fill the last ¼ up with new water?

I sort of want to add new gravel to the tank but am afraid it will destroy all my bacteria? I have no other tank for my Piranha's to be housed in so if I add the new gravel or sand there is a chance the water will be cloudy for about 5 hours or so?

Anyway if I decide to add new gravel or not will it be safe to put my P's back in right away?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Well soon enough I am gonna have to move my 125G into my bedroom which is in the other room. How will I go about doing this with keeping the Piranha's fine?
> 
> I was thinking. Filling a couple big buckets up and placing two or three in each bucket with the TANK water in it. Then I will completely empty the rest of the tank water into another few buckets or a garbage can. The gravel in with the water also Plus the heater to keep it warm. I have Eheim Filters 2215 and a 2217 I will keep these off the whole time? Since they will already still have water in them.(I wont clean them because of Bacteria) I will then move the tank as fast as possible to the location and poor the water back in from the garbage can.. Then add the filters get them up and running same with the heater.. By this time it should be 1 hour - 11/2 Should I fill the last ¼ up with new water?
> 
> ...


put the piranhas in a bath tub just clean it with water so theres no soap in the tub,i mean take your time and clean it,i bet you that you can put almost all the water in there.just a thought im sure someones going to disagry but id do it so those are my two cents.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

if you keep the same substrate and filters you dont really need the water. i would defiantely not recommend using the bath tub. but some big rubbermaid containers if you are really that concerned.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

What u stated in ur post is fine, i see no problem with it, that bathtub idea however, i would suggest you stay far from it.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

see gofigure people say its bad idea i just like to know why, if the bath tub is spotless the buckets that i had my piranhas in ,they had soap in it before many times and all i did was give it a clean and they were in there for a hour and nothing happend you people make me laugh as tohow scared you are of that idea,--1--all you have to do is just clean it right with a sertain liquid that dosent harm fish--2--dont be a moron and clean it right and itll be the cheapest way its just an idea


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> if you keep the same substrate and filters you dont really need the water. i would defiantely not recommend using the bath tub. but some big rubbermaid containers if you are really that concerned.


x2... buckets will be fine jus put in a airstone for them.
no bathtub!


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> see gofigure people say its bad idea i just like to know why, if the bath tub is spotless the buckets that i had my piranhas in ,they had soap in it before many times and all i did was give it a clean and they were in there for a hour and nothing happend you people make me laugh as tohow scared you are of that idea,--1--all you have to do is just clean it right with a sertain liquid that dosent harm fish--2--dont be a moron and clean it right and itll be the cheapest way its just an idea


i agree the tub works fine... ive done it... i cant do it anymore because the wife was pritty pissed to see 8 large piranhas in the tub on moving day... so check wiht the wife first


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

rone said:


> see gofigure people say its bad idea i just like to know why, if the bath tub is spotless the buckets that i had my piranhas in ,they had soap in it before many times and all i did was give it a clean and they were in there for a hour and nothing happend you people make me laugh as tohow scared you are of that idea,--1--all you have to do is just clean it right with a sertain liquid that dosent harm fish--2--dont be a moron and clean it right and itll be the cheapest way its just an idea


i agree the tub works fine... ive done it... i cant do it anymore because the wife was pritty pissed to see 8 large piranhas in the tub on moving day... so check wiht the wife first








[/quote]
thank you see people its been done...







i can just see it now your wife walking to the washroom --your wife:"honey im going to take a showe..holy sh*t what the f*ck is this doin in the bath tub" ----rone"......no comment"


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't trust a bath tub. There is so much uncool stuff in a tub, mildew,soap, etc. The chemicals it would take to clean it well enough would be lingering chemicals not good for your P either. I believe it can be done, but you guys are lucky it didn't kill your Ps. For $5 I bought a tall rubbermaid kitchen trash can, worked fine. Mattones, your plan sounds good!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright good. if i decide to go with sand or any fine gravel i know i will have a cloudt take for a few hours even afetr a water change.. happend to my 20G.. :S


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

eightreds said:


> if you keep the same substrate and filters you dont really need the water. i would defiantely not recommend using the bath tub. but some big rubbermaid containers if you are really that concerned.


x2... buckets will be fine jus put in a airstone for them.
no bathtub!
[/quote]

x3 ... rubbermaid contaners or big buckets will be perfect with an air stone.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Alright good. if i decide to go with sand or any fine gravel i know i will have a cloudt take for a few hours even afetr a water change.. happend to my 20G.. :S


 I recently set up my first sand tank. It is still cycling. I got pool filter sand, 6.99 for 50 lb. I put it in a bucket with my tub spicket running into it for cleaning. I put 5 pounds or so at a time and let the tub run for about 10 minutes, hand mixing it a few times in the 10 minutes. No cloudiness at all. I used about 35 lb. for a 55 gallon. First time with sand, looks sweet!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Alright good. if i decide to go with sand or any fine gravel i know i will have a cloudt take for a few hours even afetr a water change.. happend to my 20G.. :S


 I recently set up my first sand tank. It is still cycling. I got pool filter sand, 6.99 for 50 lb. I put it in a bucket with my tub spicket running into it for cleaning. I put 5 pounds or so at a time and let the tub run for about 10 minutes, hand mixing it a few times in the 10 minutes. No cloudiness at all. I used about 35 lb. for a 55 gallon. First time with sand, looks sweet!
[/quote]
and ill tell you a little trick if you dont know it yet....use your fish net to scoop the waste because when you scoop the sand and the waste and then you shake it at the bottom of the tank the sand will calmly fall to the ground and the waste will stay in the fish net.its so much more easier to clean.


----------

